
Ask HN: As a tourist in the US, what should I do if I have coronavirus symptoms? - danr4
The doctors I&#x27;ve spoken to are refusing a house call and suggested I go to the ER, which sounds like a bad idea.<p>Currently in Las Vegas but I&#x27;ve been in Los Angeles for a few weeks until 3 days ago.<p>I keep getting bounced from phone call to phone call, and everyone either say ER or contact your health insurance.<p>I&#x27;ve isolated myself since I started to exhibit symptoms and I have protection and disinfectants.<p>It seems a tad irresponsible to just let it heal because IF (big IF) it&#x27;s indeed corona I could have spread and those people&#x2F;places should know.
======
WilsonPaige
If you're elderly, immune-compromised, have cardiovascular disease, diabetes,
chronic respiratory diseases, or cancer then call a doctor or call/go to an
ER. These are hi-risk groups and require close monitoring.

You most likely won't NEED to see a doctor simply because you have a
coronavirus symptom - you may have something else entirely or only a mild case
of coronavirus. After all, most people recover quickly from coronavirus.

Don't hesitate to ask your hotel for help. Do they have a nurse or doctor on
call whom you can speak to? Let them know you're ill and how ill. Many hotels
will support your own self-management by periodically checking on you (calling
and checking on you every 4-6 hours, etc.), providing over-the-counter
medications or, if necessary, calling 911 to dispatch emergency personnel to
transport you to the ER.

However should you develop respiratory distress or fever over 100 degrees
Fahrenheit (coughing and sneezing optional) then get thee to the Emergency
Room as soon as possible. Don't wait and don't worry about insurance.

Best of luck!

------
anigbrowl
Call your embassy/consulate. If your health is not seriously threatened then
just stay where you are, but as you are discovering the US is not well
configured to handle a public health crisis like this and there's probably
nothing else you can usefully do.

------
Gibbon1
The two questions are how old are you? And do you have any health issues. If
you're under 40 and no health issues then keeping yourself isolated is most
important, because you're unlikely to have a serious outcome.

Best would be if there is a drive through clinic. Difficulty is likely you
don't have a car.

